

Craigslist cracks down on illegal "erotic ads" - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/story.aspx?guid={435C093D-3E08-45BE-A875-02560E0EDE2B}

======
Dilpil
This whole anti prostitution thing is kind of disappointing, honestly, if
people want to trade goods for services, the government should not intervene.

~~~
senthil_rajasek
The real problem being addressed by government intervention is preventing
human trafficking and exploitation of minors among other reasons ...

My reason to post this item on this forum is to highlight potential problem
solving opportunities that may exist for hackers :-)

